

Apple, Google Asked to Pay Up as Operators Face Data Flood - px
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-12-07/apple-google-asked-to-pay-up-as-europeean-operators-inundated-by-data.html

======
jwcacces
"Google Inc., Apple Inc., and Facebook Inc. need to pitch in to help pay for
the billions of dollars of network investments needed for their bandwidth-
hogging services, European phone operators say." -- How about no.

If some telco operators don't want to pay to upgrade their systems, I'm sure
there'll be other telco operators would upgrade to entice customers to switch
over. Especially in Europe where mobile phone networks are all cross
compatible.

